

Teens who feel more peer pressure turn out better, not worse - zephyrfalcon
http://blog.newsweek.com/blogs/nurtureshock/archive/2009/09/23/teens-who-feel-more-peer-pressure-turn-out-better-not-worse.aspx

======
etherael
This seems to draw a connection between increased obedience and reduced social
friction more than any other metric. The idea that these people are actually
"better" is not really examined that closely.

It mentions a presupposition to begin with that it is assumed that people who
are less susceptible to external social pressure have more strength of
character, but this seems to skip the possibility that they are simply
apathetic in general or purposely abrasive rather than genuinely concerned
with power over their own decisions. I'd find it much more interesting if the
article accounted for these two variables.

Without that information it becomes less informative due to being a bit
obvious; "People who happily buckle to the will of the crowd generally
acclimatise better to a social environment? You don't say..."

